# private gp



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm trying to find a private gp for my baby.
Its so hard!!
I live in east of England Suffolk.
Any suggestions?
Thank you.
Morgana xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll have to find out about this for you morganna, 
I'll get back to you ASAP 

Nic
Xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi

I hope this is helpful

http://www.dr-frey.com/private-gp.htm

Nic
Xx


----------

